# Sand Paper



## TomJ (Sep 12, 2006)

Where is the best place to buy good quality sand paper, micro mesh, etc?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 12, 2006)

Sandpaper-Klingspor, Klingspor Gold cloth backed up to 400 grit.
Micro Mesh Tangboys site.
Edit in.
CA glue from Monty


----------



## Dario (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Sandpaper-Klingspor, Klingspor Gold cloth backed up to 400 grit.
> Micro Mesh Tangboys site.



Klingspor ...but I use 9X11 ALUMINUM OXIDE STEARATE PAPER in sheets.

Woodchips (Tangboy5000)


----------



## TomJ (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks,  the info was exactly what I needed.


----------



## blodal (Sep 12, 2006)

There is a 10 % discount available to IAP members at Klingspor. Check out this link 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=12


----------



## HiTekRedNek (Sep 12, 2006)

I've bought quite a bit from http://www.onlineindustrialsupply.com

The prices have been very competitive.


----------



## jb_pratt (Nov 30, 2006)

I went to look for the Kligspor link that used to be in the business classifieds and didnt see it.  Has anyone ordered from them lately?


----------



## JimGo (Dec 1, 2006)

I've started using the Finkat sandpaper from CSUSA, and have been very pleased with it.  It is fairly agressive and loads up quickly, but you can wipe it off on your pant leg and continue using it for a while.  The sheets they sell are fairly large, and I usually cut a small square off when I'm ready to sand.  I've done 35+ pens from a single pack of it (2 sheets per grit in the pack, 80, 120, 180, 240, 320, 400, and 600 grits in the pack), and I think I have enough left for another 8-10 before I'll have run out of any one grit.


----------



## Chuck B (Dec 3, 2006)

OK,
This may sound like I'm beating a dead horse but please bear with me. I really don't know the answer.

What is the difference between the different types of sandpaper. or is it just personal preference?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jb_pratt_
> <br />I went to look for the Kligspor link that used to be in the business classifieds and didnt see it.  Has anyone ordered from them lately?


They are great company to do buisness with.
Klingspoor


----------



## jeff (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jb_pratt_
> <br />I went to look for the Kligspor link that used to be in the business classifieds and didnt see it.  Has anyone ordered from them lately?


http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13755


----------

